# RAFT SALE 15%-20% OFF



## Southwest Raft and Jeep (Jan 13, 2015)

Check out our online store for great deals on NEW Rafts and our floor display models. https://shop.southwestraftandjeep.com

RMR Rafts 15% - 20% OFF and FREE SHIPPING

RMR 's in stock: 9' Cloud, 10.5' Storm, 12' Paddle Cat, 13' Drop Stitch, 14' I-Beam and Drop Stitch, 14' Cat Tubes, 16' I-Beam and Drop Stitch, 16' Cat Tubes

NEW Hyside 12' Max - 10% OFF

We also have several frames in stock that will fit most of our in stock rafts. Give us a call or send an email if you don't see the package you are looking for. We can put the right package together for you. We have raft and fishing frame options in stock.

Southwest Raft and Jeep 
(970) 259-8313
[email protected]


----------

